# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  اسمر جميل بصوت فنانة سورية

## ود البقعة

*http://www.sudanelite.com/videos.php?action=show&id=56
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*مشكوووووووور ودالبقعة
                        	*

----------

